

Interesting research related to social sites: Manipulation resistant recommender systems (PDF) - arasakik
http://www-personal.umich.edu/~rsami/papers/recsys.pdf
An interesting paper on making recommender systems manipulation resistant by computing rater reputation (you reputation as a rater goes up if you could correctly predict whether the target will like recommended product, and vice versa).

======
DanielBMarkham
Thanks!

I can't vote your article up or down until I read the associated PDF, but I
look forward to reading it this evening. It's definitely a topic that's
important and interesting to me. I appreciate your locating it for the group.

~~~
arasakik
No problem. It's something I'm interested in as well.

